# Weekend Warrior



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Homeowners hired a weekend warrior to do some wallpaper removal & paint their bathroom. He left it just a little unsatisfactory. Damaged some of the drywall paper, skimmed some & never sanded, painted some that was never skimmed, and pushed the nap against the ceiling that was not getting painted all the way around the bathroom leaving alot of wall color on it. 

Nothing major, but always nice when people realize why we are professional & charge what we charge. Did her sons room too while I was there.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

A nice turnaround there JNLP :thumbsup:

A lot of people learn the hard way that cost aint always the best factor to look at. Having said that, I quoted to wallpaper a small bathroom recently - Just one roll above some wall tiles. The h/o had some guys in to put a in a new shower, vanity bowl on a unit, toilet, replaster the walls and tile the shower area and half way up the walls.

I qouted her £35.00 but told her that the new plaster would have to be fixed before I could do it. I really wished I'd took photos to show you. It was the worst mess I'd seen of plastering. She asked what was wrong so I pointed out the bad workmanship. She asked me if I would give her an honest opinion on the rest of the work they'd done.

Tapping the tiles made a nice tune. They'd obviously put them over different size holes to give each one its own unique note :whistling2: The tiles were also different shades of white.

The vanity unit was extremely wobbly and obvioulsy dangerous - If that'd collapsed (which it would have at some point) then hot and cold water would have poured all over, flooding the appt below too. They had fitted a ceiling that was an artificial green wood colour and placed a trim around the edge which was poorly fitted leaving large uneven wavey gaps all around the top - Even though the plastering had been done after it was fitted - I could see this because the plaster was all over the pre-finished surface. No way I could do anything with those gaps and make it look good because it was being papered below it.

Anyway, she thanked me and told me she would get on to the main contractor about it (A very large DIY chain store here in the UK). The store sent back the contractor they employed and fixed a few things and as a 'good will gesture', the DIY store sent someone to wallpaper for her.

I went back last week to paint/wallpaper her living room and told me to look at the wallpapering in the bathroom. Yikes! Bad aint the word! It looked like a sev on a bad day job. She said she'd had the DIY store manager out because she wasn't happy with the things they'd 'fixed'. He totally agreed with her (by now the shower cubicle was leaking and the tune was getting even louder on the unfixed tiles) - He was also appauled at the wallpapering - Told her he'd paid a guy £200.00 (about $400.00 +) to do it. Not bad for less than an hour's work.

Anyway. they're ripping everything out and starting again. A long story I know but I'm just trying to point out that even the most expensive guys aren't always the best - Exactly the opposite can be the case. The 'price shopping' isn't the only factor that somebody should take into account when looking for work done. References or word of mouth is probably the safest option.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I taught him everything he knows.:thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I taught him everything he knows.:thumbsup:


I will admit, you taught me alot Tim. You taught me everything I never want to be as a painter. Now stop disrespecting the 2 very respected companies who actually taught me everything I know. :w00t:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Now stop disrespecting the 2 very respected companies who actually taught me everything I know. :w00t:


Dewey, Cheatum and Howe Paint Co.
We screw the other guy and pass the savings on to you!

:yes:​


----------

